# Sig p226 X-Five Competition



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm considering one. Does anyone here think they're worth the money (MSRP 1365)?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U can generally get any gun under the MSRP - they do look sweet, though. I have no experience w/ them.

At 1 point, I considered a Beretta Steel pistol, which is around $1100. But, I don't think I could spend that much on a handgun that isn't a 1911.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

It is hard to say if it's worth the money to you. For me, yes it was. The X-five is a very well made, very accurate pistol. The sights and trigger are excellent. I feel it is in the same class as the S&W 952.


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

I LOVE the 952. Love the trigger. If it was higher cap, I'd probably go there.
Sigh....
-terry


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Can't comment on the X-Five I don't own one. But if it is like the S&W Performance Center 952, it will have a noticable "tighnest" difference compared to stock shooters. The trigger pull is smoother and lighter. Tolerances are really tight in slide movement at .002. No sloopy side-to-side movement. Is the accuracy any better? Yes, if one shoots it from a ransom rest all the time. I shoot my P99 costing $550 better for accuracy, than my 952 costing $1500. If you are simply putting holes in paper and not involved in competition shooting where a $1200 plus auto would be beneficial, I'd say no to the purchase. My 952 sleeps in my gun locker more than it is shot at the range. Actually, I should have bought the Sig X-Five. It is more user friendly for competitions. The 952 has a nine round magazine. Would have been nice if Smith at least provided a 10 rounder.


----------

